# My new Mathews Jewel and custom painted stabilizer



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks pretty sweet. Now take that rest apart and paint it too!!!

Dawg


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

tdawg21 said:


> Looks pretty sweet. Now take that rest apart and paint it too!!!
> 
> Dawg


Haha I know!!! I hate that its camo. But I'm afraid to take it off because I don't know how to put it back on perfectly correct and the pro shops are closed today!


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

What cam is on that?


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

The Jewel has its own cam, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

tsaxybabe said:


> Haha I know!!! I hate that its camo. But I'm afraid to take it off because I don't know how to put it back on perfectly correct and the pro shops are closed today!


It still looks good. I'm sure you're getting the green string dampeners??? That's gonna help too. Personally, I don't think I'd take the dampener brackets off to paint. Or the cable guard assembly. You got it looking good. Too much green might be overkill. My wife's Jewel should be here this coming week. Or at least that's our hope. She's a lefty (cursed, like me) so it's taking a little longer. She's pretty pumped.

Dawg


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

tdawg21 said:


> It still looks good. I'm sure you're getting the green string dampeners??? That's gonna help too. Personally, I don't think I'd take the dampener brackets off to paint. Or the cable guard assembly. You got it looking good. Too much green might be overkill. My wife's Jewel should be here this coming week. Or at least that's our hope. She's a lefty (cursed, like me) so it's taking a little longer. She's pretty pumped.
> 
> Dawg


Yes I will be getting the green dampeners eventually. My husband just took the Whisker Biscuit off and painted that part green too  I hope it looks good.


----------



## foam-huntress (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks Awesome!! I really like the green! Seeing these pics. makes me want mine even more. Can't wait to see how it looks with all the pink accents on the black!! Hope it look as good as yours!!:smile:


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## jennifer25 (Mar 28, 2011)

I love this! I would love to do that in a pink color!


----------

